# Vulcan On Ebay



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone want one? Buyer collects though.

Vulcan on eBay.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Used to see a lot of those in the skies over Suffolk too









If only I had a bigger back garden!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wow









Wonder if they'd take payment monthly from my mobility allowance?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

in 1978 i was offered the same plane for Â£3500,

the transport cost was Â£100k!!!!!! so i didnt get it, what would i have done with it?

god knows.

sam


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

The Avro Vulcan is one of the best looking planes ever made! There's one in Woodford at the Avro factory.

There was an Avro "shadow" factory a couple of miles from my house.They built parts for Lancaster bombers during WW2.

My Gran lived a few hundred yards away from it and lost a few windows during a bombing raid









Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I see we're up to Â£2.9 million today
















There are some silly buggers out there....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I though this was about a "Vulcain"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Someone is taking the P**s its over Â£7M now


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Some people are haveing fun at the sellers expense. Would love to have picked it up if it could be made flight worthy. The FAA here in the States most likely wouldn't let it in anyway.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A guy who owns a pub in Manchester bought it for 15K in the end! Said he's gonna put it in the car park. He was interviiewed by ITN. He said he need's to find out how to dismantle it and transport it! You'd have though he'd find that out before buying it!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Vulcan!!!


----------

